
Researchers Demonstrate 100° Dynamic Focus AR Display with Membrane Mirrors - SkarredGhost
http://www.roadtovr.com/researchers-demonstrate-100-degree-dynamic-focus-ar-display-membrane-mirror-vergence-accommodation-conflict/
======
AndrewKemendo
This is effectively the same physical setup as Steve Mann's eyetap developed
long ago, with some changes in lensing.

[http://www.eyetap.org/research/eyetap.html](http://www.eyetap.org/research/eyetap.html)

